
Ask HN: JavaScript Framework to use with pre-existing HTML - goddamnyouryan
I have a project that allows users to enter an arbitrary URL and make simple modifications to the HTML structure.<p>Right now I am doing this all by hand using ES6 but it&#x27;s starting to get a bit unwieldy.<p>React, Vue.js, Angular etc are primarily focused on generating a complete project, HTML JS and CSS that can be used as an application.<p>I want to just add some functionality to existing arbitrary HTML, but I&#x27;d like to do it in a somewhat modern fashion (things like backbone are at least somewhat better suited to this, but way out of fashion).<p>It seems like Vue might be my best bet but I just wanted to see if anyone else had any suggestions.
======
masterofmisc
Not sure if it fits your use-case, but if you just want to just throw a couple
of react classes on your page, without having to go through all the hassle of
setting up a react app (without NPM or WebPack), you could just live transpile
react using babel-standalone.

[https://babeljs.io/docs/en/babel-
standalone](https://babeljs.io/docs/en/babel-standalone)

Apparently sites like JSFiddle use babel standalone for live compilation.

Here is a GitHub Gist example:
[https://gist.github.com/OceanAirdrop/52b2042da21ef52ac5ead0e...](https://gist.github.com/OceanAirdrop/52b2042da21ef52ac5ead0e9e67197d3)

Just remember to wrap your script tags with the "text/babel" type

------
Porthos9K
What's wrong with jQuery? It might be old and busted, but people have been
testing and debugging it for years. As JS frameworks go, I've found that it's
the best of a bad lot since you can use what you need with existing markup and
CSS instead of having to rebuild to accommodate the framework.

------
verdverm
Vue

